# Não pague mico



## chamerlin

Olá,

Ouvi várias vezes sem entender muito bem a expressão "pagar mico". 

Por exemplo, na série _Cidade dos homens_, um menino diz "Eu também estou com vontade de chorar mas não vou pagar esse mico, não".

Me podem dar uma explicação e me propor uma tradução ?

Obrigado,

Charles


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es _pasar por un mal trance, por una humillación_. Una traducción de la frase sería:
"También yo me muero de ganas de llorar, pero no pienso pasar por esa humillación, no".


----------



## chamerlin

Perfecto ! Gracias !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Es _pasar por un mal trance, por una humillación_. Una traducción de la frase sería:
> "También yo me muero de ganas de llorar, pero no pienso pasar por esa humillación, no".


O por lo menos, NO mostrar que ha sido humillado.


----------



## Maye

Hola 

Esa expresión es el título de un artículo de la revista _Veja_ en la que chefs de cocina de restaurantes que aparecen en las guías gastronómicas, pero que en realidad son una "verdadeiras Roubadas".

Creo que aquí *pagar mico* no es *ser humillado* sino *ser engañado *o que le *den gato por liebre. *

¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## vf2000

Creio que existe ai um jogo de palavras.
*Pagar mico* é o mesmo que dar vexame.
Por outro lado, sabe-se que, quando o cliente não fica satisfeito com o serviço, ele não paga. Sabe-se também que às vezes é servido uma carne como se fosse outra, Chester por Peru, por exemplo, ou gato por lebre.
Acho que a revista está usando a frase *Não pague mico* para dizer "se te servirem um mico como se fosse filé mignon, não pague, ou os seus amigos, quando souberem, te farão passar vergonha (pagar mico)".
Alguém interpretou diferente?


----------



## Maye

Gracias vf2000

Si, así como lo explicas parace que se trata de un juego de palabras

Muchas gracias y saludos
Maye


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Alguém interpretou diferente?



Na verdade, sim. Pois acho que, se é certo que "pagar mico" equivale a "dar vexame", o sentido também pode deslizar um pouquinho, e ser algo como "fazer papel de idiota (ou de palhaço)", "dar uma de trouxa (ou de otário)" etc. E acho que é disso que se trata: você acredita que está indo num grande restaurante (e o está pagando como tal!), quando, no fundo, está sendo enganado, está comprando gato por lebre. Ou seja: apoio a interpretação original.


----------



## Itapoa

Que é que quer dizer "mico"?

um fato é constrangedor ou, como dizem as crincas, un "mico"


----------



## anaczz

Já houve um thread sobre mico, mas não consigo encontrá-lo.
Mico é a denominação de várias espécies de macacos pequenos.

Este uso, "pagar um mico", está relacionado a um jogo de cartas no qual os jogadores devem, em cada rodada, comprar uma carta do jogador ao seu lado e ir fazendo pares com as cartas da mão. Há uma carta no baralho que não tem par, o mico. O jogador que terminar com o mico na mão, perde e deve "pagar o mico", isto é, como castigo, deve realizar a tarefa que os outros determinarem. 

A expressão "pagar um mico" não é de uso generalizado. Todos entendem., mas nem todos usam. Há quem prefira "entrar numa saia justa", passar um vexame etc.


----------



## Maye

anacszz:

Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Es mu clara. Me sará útil.


----------



## Mangato

Aquí tenemos una expresión parecida: *Pagar el pato.*


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, diríamos: "hacer un papelón", "pasar verguenza".


----------



## anaczz

Mangato said:


> Aquí tenemos una expresión parecida: *Pagar el pato.*



Em português (pelo menos no Brasil) "pagar o pato" é levar a culpa por algo que outros fizeram, ou ser o único a levar a culpa quando várias pessoas foram responsáveis por um ato.


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Em Colômbia se diz:

"Hacer el oso".


----------

